# Say a lil prayer please...



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

While you're down on your knees thanking God for the bounty in your life... please throw in a lil blurb for my son Jon. We'll be going early Friday morning to have the first of two surgeries to fix the torn ligaments in his knee!

He's not even concerned with it... so maybe it's just ME who needs the prayer for strength?? hehe

I'd ask you to come into agreement with me that this surgery will be short and successful and that he'll have just a supernatural healing! 

I've had the opportunity to see the prayerful spirit of this group... and I thank you in advance!

sincerely~
baylvr


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent .


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

prayers sent hope every thing comes out ok.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

You got it.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Prayers Sent !!!!!


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Have faith the good Lord is preping for his surgery, these are the best hands to have, (Faith) that is. He will do well, in Jesus name we Pray, Amen


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please be with Baylvr's family as his son Jon has surgery on his knee this Friday. Give them peace in the fact that you are in control and that nothing is too hard for you.

Give Jon's body the strength to recover quickly from this surgery and be completely healed.

Let their time with Jon be sweet and loving, and let them all treasure Jesus.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers on the way!


----------



## cranca (Jan 14, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Prayers on the way! I had surgery on my right knee back in March and was scared to death when they started the anesthesia, but everything came out fine. I had mine at Memorial Hospital at 1-10 and Gessner and can't tell how great I was treated. Hospital care now is so good, I'm sure he will be just fine.


----------



## TopH20 (May 31, 2005)

Prayers to ya D'Cai.....Holler if ya need anything......
stacy


----------

